# New: Replacement Wastegate Diaphragm for Audi I5 10V/20V Turbo - 035145797B



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Upgraded Audi I5 10V/20V Turbo Replacement External Wastegate Diaphragm - 035145797B! :thumbup:

*Upgraded Audi I5 10V/20V Turbo Replacement External Wastegate Diaphragm - 035145797B*

*Retail:* $95.00 + Shipping

​

034Motorsport has released an Upgraded External Wastegate Diaphragm for Early Audi I5 10V/20V Turbo Engines, including the MC, 3B, AAN, ABY, and ADU.

We carried the factory replacement diaphragm for 10 years before Audi decided to discontinue it. In that time, our engineers had the opportunity to develop and test a stronger, more durable replacement.

The result is this polyester reinforced, high-temperature silicone diaphragm, which is over 50% thicker than the factory unit and capable of performing in high-temperature, high-boost applications.

*Features:*

2mm Thick High-Temperature Silicone Construction - Over 50% Thicker Than Stock!
Polyester Fiber Reinforced Diaphragm - Same Construction as OEM
Direct Drop-In Replacement
Ideal for High-Temperature, High-Boost Applications
Replaces Factory Part Number 035145797B
*Fitment:*

C4 Audi UrS4/UrS6 - AAN
Audi UrQuattro
C3 Audi 100/200 - I5 Turbo
B3/B4 Audi S2/RS2 -3B/ABY/ADU
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*Audi I5 Wastegate Spring Upgrade - 1.9 Bar*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! We hope you all had a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have only 5 diaphrams left in stock! 

Give us a call or email us so we can improve your cars performance!

PHONE

Sales: 877-591-9571 
Customer Service: 877-591-9571 
Technical Support: 877-591-9571


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We still have a couple left


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------

